# Do the pro's really pee whilst riding along ...



## Cyclopathic (4 Oct 2012)

or is it just a myth?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (4 Oct 2012)

During the Olympics they would hop off and have a quick slash in the bushes


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Oct 2012)

surely its a pyth


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

yes of course they do.


----------



## Ian H (4 Oct 2012)

Not always, but if it's critical not to lose time then, yes.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Oct 2012)

That's why lycra was usually black......


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2012)

Indurain had the trotts on the TDF


----------



## slowmotion (4 Oct 2012)

So did Tom Simpson in 1967. The mechanic used to have to hose down his bike.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> During the Olympics they would hop off and have a quick slash in the bushes


I noticed during the Olympics that a great gang of them went at the same time as they were getting out of the more built up areas, but it wasn't that far from the start as far as I remember, couldn't they have gone before they set off?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Oct 2012)

I suppose that's why carbon bikes were introduced. The pros kept making the steel ones rusty!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2012)

I noticed one rider relieving himself (or auto-sprinkling himself might be more accurate) while descending off a mountain during this year's TdF. So, riding one handed at 45+ mph with a peloton all around and a big drop off at the side of the road, there's no way I can imagine myself being able to even consider urinating!


----------



## The Brewer (4 Oct 2012)




----------



## thom (4 Oct 2012)

My impression of the rhythm of the pro-races is that having been on the bike for a bit, where the body's position has caused the body's juices to flow a bit and pressure to build up along with a breakaway with non-threatening riders having made it up the road, the patron of the peloton will decide upon a "natural break" by the side of the road.
Those in the breakaway use this pause to buffer their lead but themselves have less comfortable options.
Perhaps they try to direct their fluids - certainly there are more hygenic options for guys than girls but I don't believe pro riders don't just drift to the back of the group for a release at times.


----------



## Canrider (4 Oct 2012)

That's my understanding of it. If you follow stage races through the cyclingnews website you'll see the timed commentary occasionally making reference to these 'breaks'..


----------



## zizou (5 Oct 2012)

If Greg Lemond ever asks to borrow your casquette don't let him...and if you do, you must not put it back on your head afterwards


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I noticed one rider relieving himself (or auto-sprinkling himself might be more accurate) while descending off a mountain during this year's TdF. So, riding one handed at 45+ mph with a peloton all around and a big drop off at the side of the road, there's no way I can imagine myself being able to even consider urinating!


I'd have shoot myself!


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> My impression of the rhythm of the pro-races is that having been on the bike for a bit, where the body's position has caused the body's juices to flow a bit and pressure to build up along with a breakaway with non-threatening riders having made it up the road, the patron of the peloton will decide upon a "natural break" by the side of the road.
> *Those in the breakaway use this pause to buffer their lead but themselves have less comfortable options.*


 
In the Amstel Gold this year, the riders in the breakaway had a bit of fisticuffs because they couldn't agree on where to stop for a slash.


----------



## RaRa (5 Oct 2012)

I can only imagine how the women manage a "natural break" on the move...


----------



## tadpole (5 Oct 2012)

RaRa said:


> I can only imagine how the women manage a "natural break" on the move...


 whatever turns you on...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Oct 2012)

RaRa said:


> I can only imagine how the women manage a "natural break" on the move...



Two words:

Paula Radcliffe 

Ok, so not a cyclist, but still, it is a start...


----------



## RaRa (5 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Two words:
> 
> Paula Radcliffe
> 
> Ok, so not a cyclist, but still, it is a start...


 
Must be some sort of trick to it as I don't recall saeeing ladies hop off their bikes and squat in gutters on Eurosport! 

Just googled the topic and in doing so set off several internet security triggers at work which i'm really hoping I don't have to explain. I think I'll wait till I'm at home before trying again


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

Or this


RaRa said:


> I can only imagine how the women manage a "natural break" on the move...


Or this?


----------



## Svendo (5 Oct 2012)

On one of the vuelta stages, the speed slowed down at the beginning of a climb, the camera cut back to looking at the front of the peloton from ahead and I think Rodriguez was there being pushed by a domestique clearly doing the 'twist to the right' maneuver described above. Only the poor resolution prevented his 'little RODriguez' being clearly visible, although the verge could be seen getting a good dose of nitrogen.


----------



## MattHB (5 Oct 2012)

Damn it! Even more reason to get fit enough for the front of the pack!


----------



## Get In The Van (5 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Or this
> 
> Or this?


 
I'm thinking that it may be easier for ladies just to get off the bike rather than try this,


----------



## Nuncio (5 Oct 2012)

RaRa said:


> I can only imagine how the women manage a "natural break" on the move...


Inrng (I think) suggested that this is the only valid reason why women's pro races are that much shorter than men's.


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

Maybe they don't use a Chamois pad but a Tena pad?


----------



## RaRa (5 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Or this
> 
> Or this?


 That is an awesome set of drawings! Last time I got caught short I accidentally flashed an entire family who had stopped to look at the ponies and ended up seeing something entirely different! So i'll give it a go even though I suspect i'm just gonna end up with soggy shoes


----------



## oldroadman (5 Oct 2012)

OK. Of course you need to go in long races. The reason for early stops is simply being a bit coffee fuelled and very well hydrated, so having to empty is essential to comfort. As a male it's easy to stop or simply do the job on the move, downhill solo or pushing with a team mate on the flat. Of course, in really wet weather (like Carlisle-Blackpool in this year's ToB), there's no problem and no-one ever knows, the rain cleans you nicely, kit gets washed...get the picture?
As for the ladies, I can't recall being terribly interested, but they do have stops, just are a bit more discreet about it generally. Their races are not shorter for that reason, anyway!
The funny diagram seemed to need no-hands riding anyway, which is fine until something happens and you need a hand for the bars, which has all kinds of less than pleasant possibilities..
For whoever mentioned black shorts, well that might have been true, but not nowadays!

All this is probably why team mechanics pressure wash a bike before they touch it!


----------



## Crosstrailer (5 Oct 2012)

The sport I played for many years and now coach in it is routine to pee on the field if necessary. Not pleasant, and it doesn't have a lot, but it happens.


----------



## raindog (5 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> The sport I played for many years and now coach in it is routine to pee on the field if necessary.


crown green bowls?


----------



## Peteaud (5 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> The sport I played for many years and now coach in it is routine to pee on the field if necessary. Not pleasant, and it doesn't have a lot, but it happens.


 
Worm charming?


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

One of the nicest things you could do on a cold day in the pastime I used to do a lot of was to wee in your kit. You saved it up to use rather than relieve yourself prior. Lovely feeling as the warm urine spread around your cold body held in by thin layer of neoprene. Of course, that was in a wetsuit. Not to be recommended in a drysuit at all. I did forget once. Very cold feet for 40 mins of decompression!


----------



## Booyaa (6 Oct 2012)

This was talked about in one of the Eurosport commentaries, I think it was a two day race in the Netherlands, can't remember which one. Anyway, apparently the shout goes up in the peleton and then whoever needs to pulls over and relieves themselves whilst the rest slow down a bit. This happened a couple of times in the race. Seemed to make sense.


----------

